# Je reçois pas les appels sur macbook



## rochdi.belayat (29 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Voila je vous expose mon problème, j'arrive pas à recevoir les appels sur mon macbook, je m'éxplique j'ai configurer facetime, icloud...
j'arrive à passer les appels depuis le mac via mon iphone, mais si je reçois un appel sur l'iphone il ne sonne pas sur le mac, pour imessage cela marche très bien.

Iphone 11 : derniere mise à jours,
Macbook pro 2017 touch bar 13'' : derniere mise à jours.

Merci à vous.


----------



## moderno31 (29 Avril 2020)

Hello
J'avais le même problème sur EL CAPITAN. En passant sur MOJAVE avec un ordinateur plus récent, j'ai pu recevoir des appels.
Mais j'ai remarqué que si mon téléphone est en Bluethooth alors le mac ne prend pas l'appel.
Même quand je suis hors bluethooth, il faut être sur le même réseau wifi, je suppose.
Cela ne ressemble pas à une science exacte.

Regarde dans Facetime/réglages => Réglage par défaut des appels.
Par contre, je me dis que la prise d'appels opérateur (pas appel facetime) est sans doute confirmée depuis l'ordinateur quand c'est un iPhone qui appelle... Je sais pas vérifier, j'ai pas 2 iPhones sous la main.


----------



## MrTom (29 Avril 2020)

Hello,

Il y a toute une liste de vérification à opérer pour s'assurer que ta configuration soit bonne : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/facetime/mchl390e9463/mac

et là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/facetime/fctm264ce831/5.0/mac/10.15#apd0d0e0317aae54


----------



## moderno31 (30 Avril 2020)

@MrTom Oui merci. Je ne trouvais pas cette liste pour la partager. La force de la communauté !!!!


----------



## rochdi.belayat (3 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais vérifier et revenir vers vous.


----------



## rochdi.belayat (6 Mai 2020)

cela n'a pas aidé, j'ai suivie les instructions, Imessage est parfaitement synchro mais facetime non, j'arrive à passer des appels cellulaire depuis mon mac, mais les appels ne sonne pas sur mon mac


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir,
Sur iPhone, aller sur "Réglages"/Téléphone/sur d'autres appareils => à proximité et cocher tes iBidules


----------

